# Latex rooster feet



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I like alot of detail in my haunt. I saw an image from Haunt Overload of some dragon feet hanging on a shack. Liked the idea so I thought why not hang rooster feet in the witch's lair. Been working on these off and on. They are constructed using a wire frame, rolled cotton, paper towel and latex..
I was working on them at the last Make and Take and featured on Ghoulishcop's video...


































Its not a large prop but with alot of these hanging it creates a very creepy atmosphere...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

neat idea. now you need to make some large tracks around the haunt and a sign out there saying beware the giant chicken..

I will hereby admit that my first recollectable nightmare was that I was being chased to school by a giant duck. very scary. beware giant poultry!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm hooked on the idea Noah. Definitely need to add chicken feet to my list of projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw those in the video. They are even more realistic up close - ewwww


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is wicked! love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Noah! They look great in your haunt!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Beware of El Pollo Diablo...

THE DEVIL CHICKEN! 

(Sorry, couldn't resist a video game reference.)

Seriously, though, those look really great. I like details myself.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice detail. They look great.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

HmMmmmMmMMMmmmmm..... Now THEY Look familiar.....


Great Job Noah


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys...I just need to make a few more. I really want to load them up in the Witch's lair....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Eeew, that just made me do one of those big shivers, haha. That is a creepy detail for sure, and one that will put your viewers on high alert! *wishing I could find a way to spell this shiver I keep getting looking at them!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy! good job!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Cool idea: make some REALLY BIG ONES and attach them to your shed. You can name your witch Baba Yaga (or Баба-Яга to be authentic)


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! Love these! Great job!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

What no chicken necks LOL..!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree these would look great in a witches lair...You could probably put a few in a jar as well.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, they look real.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought I saw these in the Make-and-take photos. Very realistic and creepy...the pics of them around the witch's table are great!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

great job!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Creepy! they look real YUCK! great work


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Those look great! They sell chicken feet over at the local supermarket out here. You could also buy those and just dry them out with a dehydrator.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Yeah...I saw those at the supermarket. I just thought it was more of a challenge to make them with latex. I wanted something a little larger too....


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

These are SO incredible Noah! I love your obsessive eye for detail, and it really shows in all of your haunts! I too noticed the chicken/rooster feet in the Haunted Overload photos, but I never thought of making some out of latex... Yours look incredible!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your chicken feet are awesome! Growing up on a hobby farm of sorts I got to deal with chickens quite a bit, and seeing your VERY realistic chicken feet gave me the same horrible feeling that I used to have as a kid when I was told to go help feed those damn chickens

But, question. I'm super curious after reading comments, as to why your supermarkets sell actual chicken feet and what people buy them for????


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

fick209,

My supermarket sells them. You boil em down and make chicken stock. Full of scrumptious flavour *grimaces*.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

yeah...I've heard of people deep frying them too. I've seen pig snouts and pig ears also...


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice, they look real.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very realistic. Nice touch to your haunt. Great detail.

How did you color tint them? Did you tint the actual latex or use some other procedure?

Have you considered using polymer clays to make chicken bones to go with the feet... like those used for fortune telling?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Very realistic. Nice touch to your haunt. Great detail.?


*Thanks Nyxie*



Lady Nyxie said:


> How did you color tint them? Did you tint the actual latex or use some other procedure??


*There are actually about 4 colors going on there. There is a pinkish orange mixed in latex then I brush on black to fill in wrinkles and nails then wipe off. I dry brush some browns and pinks.*



Lady Nyxie said:


> Have you considered using polymer clays to make chicken bones to go with the feet... like those used for fortune telling?


*I like this idea!! Thanks!!*


----------

